# GSP puppy registration and how fast they grow



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Quick question in regards to GSP markings for AKC puppy registration. You can't really see the light ticking on his back in these pictures but it is there. Would this pup be considered white and liver/ticked, or white and liver/patched and ticked due to the brown patches on the head only etc....? I dont think I have ever seen a pure white GSP. I've certainly never seen or heard of guidline that clarifies the boundries of a particular classification of markings.
Am I taking this more seriously than I need to? Thanks in advance for any input.

It's just amazing at how fast he has grown. He has doubled his size and weight in just a months time. Cant wait to get this stinking cast off my foot so I can get him out for some fun.
[attachment=3:2qkxrnm2]Ruger 7.13.11 001.jpg[/attachment:2qkxrnm2][attachment=2:2qkxrnm2]Ruger 7.13.11 002.jpg[/attachment:2qkxrnm2][attachment=1:2qkxrnm2]Ruger 7.13.11 003.jpg[/attachment:2qkxrnm2][attachment=0:2qkxrnm2]Ruger 7.14.11.jpg[/attachment:2qkxrnm2]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I dont think I have ever seen a pure white GSP.


That's from all the English Pointer in him... :O•-:

I'd just put white with liver ticking. He'll tic up more when he gets older.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Dean is putting more and more EP in those GSP's every litter!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He better be careful, he'll dumb em down so much all they'll know how to do is run and point...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> He better be careful, he'll dumb em down so much all they'll know how to do is run and point...


Ya...that would suck. :roll: Think of all those rabbits that need chased, quills in the face, and **** fights he would miss out on. :roll:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

What you have there is a Wht and liver dog. Or you can put wht and liver ticked. I would list it as wht and lvr..........


----------

